# cannot install www/apache22



## ccc (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi 

I have 7.4-RELEASE-p3 and cannot install www/apache22 from ports:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make install clean

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.22_5
===>  Extracting for apache-2.2.22_5
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.22_5
=> httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.22_5
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/www/apache22/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
[B]*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1
```
[/B]
I've checked already in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but cannot find a solution.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2012)

`# make distclean`


----------



## ccc (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot, www/apache22 is now installed, but cannot start it due to the following error:
	
	



```
# cd  /usr/local/etc/rc.d
# ./apache22 start
added: not found
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 104 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so"
Starting apache22.
httpd: Syntax error on line 104 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so"
```

104 line in /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: 
	
	



```
LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```

Which package is missing or corrupt? Is it lang/php5-extensions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like you forgot to check the Apache option in lang/php5, which installs /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so.


----------



## ccc (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I've done: 
	
	



```
portupgrade -fr lang/php5-extensions
```
 and it seems to work now.


----------

